# Verzeichnis zuweisen



## Deadshadow (13. Juni 2005)

hallo,

ich arbeite mit RedHat Enterprise und ausschliesslich auf der Konsole. 
Wenn ich nun ein Benutzer einer Gruppe zuordne benutze ich den Befehl "usermod". Dies ist aber auf der Linux-Ebene und nicht auf der Samba-Ebene, oder? 
das Gleiche mit "chgrp". Dies ist auch Linux und nicht Samba, oder?
wie sind dann die Befehle auf Samba-Ebene um ein Benutzer einer Gruppe hinzuzufügen? und der Befehl auf Samba-Ebene um ein Verzeichnis einer Gruppe freizugeben?

danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. Juni 2005)

In der smb.conf kannst Du fuer jede Freigabe einen User (und wahrscheinlich auch eine Gruppe) fest zuordnen mit dem die Operationen ausgefuehrt werden sollen.
Soweit ich mich erinnere heisst die Option "force user", fuer Gruppen waere das dann wohl "force group"
Einfach mal in der man-Page zur smb.conf schauen.


----------



## Deadshadow (13. Juni 2005)

okee, das habe ich heute mal gelesen. Aber die Befehle "chgrp" "chmod" und "usermod" gelten alle nur für linux und nicht für den samba, oder?

danke vielmals


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Juni 2005)

Richtig, chown, chmod und so haben mit Samba nur indirekt zu tun.
Immerhin muessen im Filesystem ja die richtigen Rechte gesetzt sein damit ein angemeldeter User vernuenftig arbeiten kann.


----------



## Deadshadow (14. Juni 2005)

okee, so weit so gut.
aber wie erstelle ich jetzt eine Samba-Gruppe? 
wenn ich in der smb.conf im vorgesehenen Verzeichnis die Option 
	
	
	



```
valid user = user01, user02, @groupe01
```
 verwende, sollten die Verzeichnisberechtigungen erledigt sein, oder? Müsste eben nur noch wissen wie man eine Samba-Gruppe erstellt. Dann wäre mein morgen gerettet 

thx


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Juni 2005)

Siehe hier:


			
				reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In der smb.conf kannst Du fuer jede Freigabe einen User (und wahrscheinlich auch eine Gruppe) fest zuordnen mit dem die Operationen ausgefuehrt werden sollen.
> Soweit ich mich erinnere heisst die Option "force user", fuer Gruppen waere das dann wohl "force group"
> Einfach mal in der man-Page zur smb.conf schauen.


----------



## Deadshadow (14. Juni 2005)

ja, hab den Beitrag zu "force group" schon gesehen, aber ich finde nichts, das ich verstehe. 
Auf einer Seite fand ich dies: 


> Wenn in einer Service-Sektion dieser Parameter mit einem Gruppen-Namen belegt wird, so bekommen alle Clients, die diesen Dienst verwenden, den "force group"-Namen. Mit diesem Parameter läßt sich die Mitbenutzung von Dateien auf recht einfache Weise konfigurieren. Verschiedene Clients werden die Rechte einer bestimmten Gruppe unter Unix zugewiesen.


aber was das auf deutsch für normal-dumme heisst frage ich mich jetzt... 
auf der gleichen Seite auch dies über "valid users": 


> Liste von User-Namen, die Zugriff auf die [homes]-Sektion haben (über die Methode des Kopierens der [homes]


nun, für mich tönt das mit "valid users" besser, da gibt es aber keine Gruppen... 

was jetzt?

thx


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Juni 2005)

Mit valid users legst Du fest welche User zugreifen duerfen.
Mit force user legst Du fest mit welchem User die Operationen ausgefuehrt werden, unabhaengig davon wer zugreift.


----------



## Deadshadow (14. Juni 2005)

okee, ich schreibe jetzt mal meine Gedanken.

ich wähle mich auf der Windows-Kiste als "samba_user01" ein. In der etc/samba/smbusers ist folgendes: 
	
	
	



```
unix_user01 = samba_user01
```
. Theorethisch gesehen bin ich jetz auf der Kiste als unix_user01. Ich habe also seine Rechte. unix_user01 ist in der Linux-Gruppe unix_group01. Ich habe also auch die Rechte von unix_group01. 
wenn ich nun ein Verzeichnis in der smb.conf mit 
	
	
	



```
valid user = @unix_group01
```
 eingetragen habe, kann ich zugreifen. Es kann jetzt nur jemand auf dieses Verzeichnis zugreifen, wenn er in der Gruppe unix_group01 ist. Alle anderen haben keine Erlaubnis.

habe ich was vergessen? stimmt das soweit? wenn ja bin ich der glücklichste Mensch 

thx


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. Juni 2005)

Das duerfte soweit richtig sein.
Ist schon eine ganze Weile her, dass ich zuletzt Samba konfiguriert hab.
Aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere (was ab und zu wirklich mal vorkommt) sollte das so okay sein.


----------

